# Rudder on tarpon 160?



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

I have owned a Tarpon 160 for over a year now. I mostly do my kayaking around in East Bay. I have been considering a rudder cause at times when paddling when tides are changing having to do 6 to 10+ strokes on one side vs the other. I mostly kayak for fun, exercise, and exploring. Anyone out there know how much a rudder would help with this? or would it be a waist of money?

If it would be an advantage any recommendations on a rudder?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

if you have a WS Tarpon that has a factory rudder attachment then you can get this:

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/137/Wilderness-Systems-Tarpon-Rudder-Kit-Rudder-Ready.html

I have a WS Tarpon 120 that ive considered getting a rudder for. But most rudder kits are about 200$


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

IMO a rudder makes a huge difference when you are in tidal currents like you are talking about. 

Just remember, the rudder isn't there to help you turn your yak, just to help you keep it going straight.


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

bnz said:


> IMO a rudder makes a huge difference when you are in tidal currents like you are talking about.
> 
> Just remember, the rudder isn't there to help you turn your yak, just to help you keep it going straight.


Thanks I was thinking it would be worth the money


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a160 and I'd like a rudder too. I have a revolution and I might like the rudder more than the mirage drive. They make fishing so much easier because you can oriente with quickly and quietly =more casts too.


----------



## tensaw (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a Prowler 13 and I bought the rudder kit and installed about 4 years ago. It makes a huge difference when fighting the wind. Also on creeks and rivers with current it helps tremendously to use your feet for minor corrections, whereas my non-rudder buddies are having to grab their paddles more often than me. As I result I usually catch more fish than they do!


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've had a Tarpon 160i for about 5 years now and purchased it with the Wilderness Systems rudder already attached. I honestly couldn't imagine -not- having the rudder at times. 

Turning that long kayak in high winds or strong currents can be more than a pain and being able to use the rudder to help has certainly saved me a lot of straining in the past. If you're using your kayak for exercise, or even exploring, the rudder will keep you from constantly having to make 6 or 7 strokes on one side just to stay straight. 

With that being said, having the rudder down will slow your yak slightly. But it's a trade off. I'd rather be slightly slower and able to turn, than faster and herniating myself to turn into the wind. 

For fishing, particularly inshore, the rudder is nice because I can often paddle, put the paddle in my lap, grab my rod, and steer around docks and what not with just my feet. Getting to make multiple casts and keep moving is kinda nice. 

I'm afraid I don't know the price of my rudder since I bought it with the yak, but I really do think they're worth it.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)

I do not have a Tarpon, but I have a 16ft SOT. It has a rudder, but I have never used it. In fact, the only time I put the rudder in the water was during the test paddle. I had more trouble paddling with the rudder and decided rudders werent for me.


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the into I think I'm going to save and get me one


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Kingfish880 said:


> With that being said, having the rudder down will slow your yak slightly.


I've heard quite a few people say this but it has never been my experience. All my yaks have had rudders and I can't tell the difference in speed whether it is up or down, unless I'm paddling backwards.


----------



## wrathen (Jun 30, 2011)

I could see it giving a little drag but bit enough to slow it down a noticeable amount unless it's dragging on the bottom


----------

